# is it legal to tow a trailer with a learners permit?



## trophybass13 (Feb 10, 2011)

i'm 16 with my learners permit, i live in illinois but take fishing trips up to wisconsin often which should help out with my required driving hours to get my license.
additional information is the trailer i want to tow is 16 feet in length, and is used to haul our 1436 jon boat.


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2011)

I would check with the local authorities. I dont see why not though. Does someone have to be with you when you are driving?


----------



## DuraCraft (Feb 11, 2011)

Check online at Illinois department of transportation site, or some such site. It should tell you... or, you might need to call them.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 11, 2011)

I did some digging online and did not find a definite answer. Some states require a standard license to drive a vehicle with any type of trailer, which may exclude (make it illegal for) those with limited or learners permits.

I would suggest calling the office where you got your learners permit and ask them. Some states actually have an optional extended drivers education course specifically for that purpose, so that may be another option.


----------



## lswoody (Feb 11, 2011)

I know some states you cannot drive at all with a learners permit. So check that too.


----------



## malaki (Feb 11, 2011)

as long as your with an adult over 21 with a vallid drivers licence you should be good to go. but check it out first at your loacal dmv.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 12, 2011)

Pretty much all states have close to the same definitions:

Learners Permit: must have a driver age 21 or older in the passenger seat at all times. In some states that driver must be a blood relative or legal parent/caretaker.

Restricted license: able to drive alone but restricted to certain hours, most common is 6AM to 10PM unless you have a note from an employer with that specific date and time you clocked out (if after 10PM or the state time limit). In most states, with a driver over 21 in the passenger seat, these hours do not apply.

Then from there is the normal licenses.

One exception is the Restricted "work" license, where you are only legally allowed to drive to and from work from your residence, but this is typically people with a DUI or suspended license or something along those lines, but some states may have the same limitations on their normal restricted license as well.


----------

